
Dateventure – Don’t Date, Have an Adventure - fauxstartups
https://medium.com/@FauxStartups/dateventure-don-t-date-have-an-adventure-d568cfc6ce72#.7xsyaaqmt
======
fauxstartups
We know what you’re asking — “Yet another dating app?

Well, yes… because none of those other dating apps are right for you. And you
know it. You’re looking for something (and someone) different. Dateventure is
different.

Anyone that has used a modern dating app knows that these typically fall into
one of two categories:

(1) The Let’s F#@* Tonight apps — These apps are often superficial, overly
sexualized, and just plain uncomfortable for any gender or orientation. You
know a guy who knows a guy who is now dating someone he met on Tinder… but how
long will that really last? First dates consist of each of you bringing five
friends to a loud, sticky bar.

(2) The Are You My Soulmate? apps — The app where your aunt met her second
husband after that nasty divorce. Don’t get us wrong, they’re great together,
but, come on, there’s something strange about your new uncle… First dates
consist of an awkward candlelit dinner and a series of obligatory prompts like
“Tell me about your job.”, “Where did you go to college?”, “Where did you grow
up?” (ack).

So, what’s in between? What if you’re just looking for someone to have a good
time with? Someone that you something in common with and can enjoy yourself
around on the first date.

Dateventure solves everything that you hate about dating apps, because it’s
not a dating app...

… It’s an “adventure ally app”.

Read more: [https://medium.com/@FauxStartups/dateventure-don-t-date-
have...](https://medium.com/@FauxStartups/dateventure-don-t-date-have-an-
adventure-d568cfc6ce72#.7xsyaaqmt)

~~~
Pamar
A couple of reasons this will probably not work.

a) Categorization of interests. I think it is pretty hard to come up to
something that really captures this. Example: I bet that maybe 80% of users of
a dating app (any dating app) will select "Art" as one of their interests. It
does not matter if it is true or a ploy because the user shares my estimate
that 80% of users will select Art anyway... ok, you selected "Art". What kind
of art, now? Note that to offer the right "adventure" the system must also be
able to distinguish between a Exhibition of Paintings by Monet, and a play by
Chechov. These are both about Art, after all.

b) What about things that you really enjoy (like reading books about
programming) but are mostly enjoyed alone?

c) What about stuff you do in groups, but don't really allow you to focus much
on the other person (to discover if you actually are interested in each
other)? Like going to a Martial Arts seminar, for example, even if you both
happen to love the same kind of Martial Art?

I think that the whole idea is based on "I want to date someone which shares
at least one of my main hobbies/interests". And makes its job harder because
it tries to find out stuff to do together and therefore it has to know about
seminars, schools, movies, places, events and any other thing that could serve
as a "Dateventure".

I dunno - I suppose that it could possibly work a tad better if _the users
themselves_ would be able to create their own Dateventures, as in: "Next
weekend I want to go to the Improv Theatre seminar in XXX. I never had any
acting training, but I think it could be fun and I always wanted to try it -
any takers?" What happens if more than one answers? What if the other person
will be a no show?.

